# burl turning blanks



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone

back again with more pictures I took today of a burl or two I cut.

ALLthe burl is wet but has been out of ground and in the whole for almost 8yrs.

I carve it all yr long and never any problems.

questions, just let me know!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

What are some prices? Do you take Paypal? What are the sizes on spindle blanks, I'd be interested in some for box making.

That's some good looking wood. Your carvings are awesome!


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi just posted prices in last message.

Basically I can cut what you want just have to have the right piece to cut.the best way is to give me the size and I will see if I have slabs to cut it from . and yes I take paypal. Those pices you called spindles on top were 3in sq and the ones laying flat are 6×6 's…

thanks


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

We have talked before about your wood. These pieces look more manageable for me. What is the weight of a 6×6 x 12 0r 18? It is hard to figure price without weight. These look great. What would one of the larger turning squares weigh, say a 12×12?


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Robert,

will weigh some pieces tommorrrow and get back to you.

MSB


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't see the prices? That's some scrumptious looking burl!


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

4.50 per lb plus shipping


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Robert,

weighed a 6×6x4.5 and it weighed 5.5lbs


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

If you can resaw to 3/8" +0,-1/16. Fill a USPS Medium Flat Rate Box ($10.95). If only turning wood, fill a medium or large box. The contrast with local whitewoods should give great looks for boxes, tool and gun grips and laminated turnings. If this isn't your action, thanks any way. I loved the look of the burls. Please reply by PM. Thanks, s.

On Wisconsin!


----------



## Metz (Aug 12, 2011)

Greetings MSB - I'm late to the party. How do I make a purchase/contact you? I need a minimum of 4"x8"x3" but would buy a larger piece to avoid re-sawing. - Blue Waters


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey MSB, still have any of that burl still available? If so let us know. I'm interested.


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow. Not one person asked what kind of burl that is. Am I the only one who doesn't know anything about burl?


----------

